# Blind Golden/Lab mix in Minnesota



## MissLibby (Aug 6, 2011)

The lady emailed me back right away and is contacting RAGOM.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Emit to find his new home.


----------



## MissLibby (Aug 6, 2011)

Buddy's mom's prayers must have been heard because I got an email yesterday that Emit found a foster home that was willing to take him for as long as needed, even forever!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I am so happy that Emit has his forever home. God bless him and his foster people.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Libby*

Miss Libby

Great work!!


----------

